# Best sight for 3d archery



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have an HHA5000 and I have it on two bows. I like the upright post sight. I just seem to have more confidence with that type of sight.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*Best Sight*

Tru-Ball AXCEL AX3000, a little pricey but well worth the money.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

Also using the AXCEL 3000. I have 4X Viper scope with a green .010 up pin.


----------



## homanmatt1 (May 2, 2006)

*#1 sight*

this is the only sight i would use !!!! shrewd compit.+ with the light kit and extreme scope with a 8x lens


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sword Titan! Best $300 you will ever spend on a sight! You get the sight bar, scope, lens, and light all for that price! It also now comes with a hard carry case to protect your investment!:darkbeer:


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

I shoot hunter class, and I use Sword Acu-site with .010 pins. Best thing I ever did.


----------

